# I *DID* read the rules



## maxgoof (Sep 1, 2014)

Look, I'm not asking for priority. Priority means I want my ticket done before any others. All I want is for it to be simply acknowledged that it even exists. Priority is like the receptionist saying, to a room full of people waiting to see the doctor, "You're next, Mister Smith". Acknowledgement simply means, "Take a number and have a seat."

Why is the forum better policed than the damn trouble ticket queue? My forum post got thread closed within hours, with absolutely NOTHING further said other than "read the rules".

Really? I mean REALLY?? You can close a forum thread but can't even ACKNOWLEDGE that a trouble ticket has been opened?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2014)

I am experiencing the same thing. I reported plagiarism and child porn, but these reports have not been read for over a year, and months respectively. 

The forum is better regulated than the mainsite because the mainsite contains >10m submissions. Hence, even if only a fraction of a percent of the submissions are reported, there is an inordinate amount of work that has to be done, and not enough staff to do it. 

The solution is to recruit more staff, but this doesn't solve the problem automatically, because a significant portion of their work entails correcting mistakes that other staff members have made- for example staff members who delete submissions for spurious reasons.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 1, 2014)

maxgoof said:


> Why is the forum better policed than the damn trouble ticket queue?



Numbers: FA has about 10 people trying to cope with what is probably a backlog of thousands (?) of tickets (I don't remember what the last official figures were), and many more coming in each day. FAF has about the same number dealing with a handful of issues per day (sometimes nothing), and no backlog. 

Also are you seriously wanting FA admins to go through all the TTs to just go "Okay thanks we'll have a look"? No doubt that is then followed by new complaints of "Oh my god an admin had time to look at my TT and say okay but then ignored it??!!?" It's a giant shit sandwich whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2014)

Essentially more staff are required, but unless those staff are paid [which FA cannot necessarily afford] they will only spend a very small amount of their time reviewing tickets, and may not strictly adhere to site regulations in an appropriate fashion- because without the possibility of losing pay, they wouldn't be properly accountable.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2014)

Perhaps if FA hadn't let go of a significant portion of staff due to merely being involved with a "competitor site", the problem wouldn't be as bad as it is...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 1, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> Numbers: FA has about 10 people trying to cope with what is probably a backlog of thousands (?) of tickets (I don't remember what the last official figures were), and many more coming in each day. FAF has about the same number dealing with a handful of issues per day (sometimes nothing), and no backlog.
> 
> Also are you seriously wanting FA admins to go through all the TTs to just go "Okay thanks we'll have a look"? No doubt that is then followed by new complaints of "Oh my god an admin had time to look at my TT and say okay but then ignored it??!!?" It's a giant shit sandwich whichever way you look at it.



I'll never understand how a website can afford buckets of porn, giant ass conventions, and all sorts of shit but can't be arsed to hire a few people to look at something as fundamental as fucking trouble tickets. I mean if you can't support the feature just get rid of it, people will be rightfully pissed but at least it's better than accepting them and never looking at them in order to fill people with false expectations so they can get even more pissed off.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The solution is to recruit more staff, but this doesn't solve the problem automatically, because a significant portion of their work entails correcting mistakes that other staff members have made- for example staff members who delete submissions for spurious reasons.



That's not the problem. The problem on top of needing more ticket admins. For things to be done properly however, it takes time. No one is really going back and "Correcting mistakes of others". They are taking their time when necessary to avoid mistakes to begin with. Mistakes can happen but the idea is for them not to.

As for OP: as others already pointed out the staff here on the forum do not have as enormous a work-load as what happens on the main-side. They still do a lot work but our "tickets" if you can call it that, the reports do not amount to the numbers seen on the other side. Hence why things happen faster here.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 1, 2014)

I have tickets going back to 2013. You're seriously telling me that there is backlog on top of that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2014)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's not the problem. The problem on top of needing more ticket admins. For things to be done properly however, it takes time. No one is really going back and "Correcting mistakes of others". They are taking their time when necessary to avoid mistakes to begin with. Mistakes can happen but the idea is for them not to.
> 
> As for OP: as others already pointed out the staff here on the forum do not have as enormous a work-load as what happens on the main-side. They still do a lot work but our "tickets" if you can call it that, the reports do not amount to the numbers seen on the other side. Hence why things happen faster here.



I've seen numerous submissions being reposted with descriptions that say 'x deleted them but y overuled'. So I don't believe you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 1, 2014)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's not the problem. The problem on top of needing more ticket admins. For things to be done properly however, it takes time. No one is really going back and "Correcting mistakes of others". They are taking their time when necessary to avoid mistakes to begin with. Mistakes can happen but the idea is for them not to.


I have seen cases of which one admin said its not, and another one said its fine...
For me this leaves me confused on if it is a problem or is it not, cause I could end up abusing it by going "well this person who answered my trouble ticket said its fine" which if its not fine, gets that person in trouble, if it is fine then cases where it was deemed its not fine, then I have to wonder how others are getting away with it (with a rare chance they state the icon is fine cause they asked an admin)


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2014)

maxgoof said:


> All I want is for it to be simply acknowledged that it even exists.


Trouble Tickets need view counters.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 4, 2014)

Or tickets just need a turn-around within a month. A year and counting is unacceptable regardless of who you are. 
That's what causes backlog.


----------



## Socks the Fox (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder how many of those backlogged tickets are duplicates of the same issue, or already handled issues?

We'll never know, because nobody looks at them.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> I wonder how many of those backlogged tickets are duplicates of the same issue, or already handled issues?


Trouble Tickets should also be internally linked to the [whatever] being reported, that way staff CAN better tell when a ticket is duplicating a previous one or not.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 12, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> I wonder how many of those backlogged tickets are duplicates of the same issue, or already handled issues?
> 
> We'll never know, because nobody looks at them.



In the case of already handled issues, nothing's stopping users from checking back and closing tickets that are no longer relevant. But yes, there's a backlog, mainsite staff is overworked, and some of us (such as, well, myself) are also dealing with RL crap that impairs our ability to dedicate time to the huge time sink that is trying to uphold FA policies.

But yes, there's plenty of things that could be done, backend, to make things run more smoothly, and hopefully some of those features will be implemented in Phoenix.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2014)

Came across kiddy porn today and didn't even bother reporting it, since the last report is like half a year old now.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Came across kiddy porn today and didn't even bother reporting it, since the last report is like half a year old now.



do it anyway? persistence pays off.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Came across kiddy porn today and didn't even bother reporting it, since the last report is like half a year old now.


I'm assuming this had to be reported forumside where it's visible because on the mainsite TT's are visible only to FA staff so you don't actually know whether something's been reported yet.  Which means that if you don't report it, who will?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm assuming this had to be reported forumside where it's visible because on the mainsite TT's are visible only to FA staff so you don't actually know whether something's been reported yet.  Which means that if you don't report it, who will?



I had to fight it out to prove the content in question should be classified as child porn some months ago, and it's really depressing to see, after the AUP changed to include it, a whole bunch of users are posting more of it than ever. 
><


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 13, 2014)

Yep. I found child porn too. The character in question is considered 4 years of age and... well he's just helping himself to a big ol' dick.
But shame on me for being 'that guy' and saying it isn't allowed because it's "just an imaginary character"


That ticket's going to be a few years in age.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> Numbers: FA has about 10 people trying to cope with what is probably a backlog of thousands (?) of tickets (I don't remember what the last official figures were), and many more coming in each day.


It would be very nice to see some official statistics on this.

Plus, I know pretty much everything on FA mainsite needs an overhaul but the TT system could be made like 5x more effiicient if it had a way to hard-link a given TT to the item being reported. Then the admins' TT control panel has additional ways to sort things -- like highest # reports first.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Came across kiddy porn today and didn't even bother reporting it, since the last report is like half a year old now.



I feel your pain ;Ã¾ I still have open ticket reporting child porn from months ago.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 14, 2014)

There are hundreds, if not thousands of trouble tickets that have been opened for years
:/


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Before I knew what trouble tickets were, I reported plagiarism by noting an administrator. The response was immediate, but they didn't take any action in spite of the fact I assembled a short and categorical proof of the plagiarism by finding the original files and copyright holders' information.
It would have taken about 60 seconds to process.
Instead I was advised to submit this as a trouble ticket, and it has now been over a year while the offender continues to fill FA up with photographs taken from online magazines and wikimedia, pretending that they are a free lance photographer who travels the world. 

The worst part is that this user has a following that includes legitimate artists, who have been so easily fooled into thinking this narrative is true.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Essentially more staff are required, but unless those staff are paid [which FA cannot necessarily afford] they will only spend a very small amount of their time reviewing tickets, and may not strictly adhere to site regulations in an appropriate fashion- because without the possibility of losing pay, they wouldn't be properly accountable.


Are there really no volunteers who are displeased with the current state and thus dedicated to put the necessary effort into moderation duties?

Are they not accountable by removal from their position following misconduct?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Are there really no volunteers who are displeased with the current state and thus dedicated to put the necessary effort into moderation duties?
> 
> Are they not accountable by removal from their position following misconduct?



Would have thought so, but here we are.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 14, 2014)

I would volunteer for looking at report tickets


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2014)

FA is the digital equivalent of urban blight, and people who actually care about the neighborhood are mostly waiting to knock it down so they can rebuild on the land rather than keeping this ramshackle operation limping along.


----------



## Dragoncat (Sep 15, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> I would volunteer for looking at report tickets


lol me too.. I spend a lot of time looking at the front page as it is.. 

I dont report submissions anymore as the TTs just pile up. I wish I could be the one to save people from long TT waits ;p


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 15, 2014)

Dragoncat said:


> lol me too.. I spend a lot of time looking at the front page as it is..
> 
> I dont report submissions anymore as the TTs just pile up. I wish I could be the one to save people from long TT waits ;p


Okay, so that makes three right off the bat.

With official blessing we could find thrice as much with ease and that would almost double the ticket processing capability of the mainsite.


----------



## Terror-Run (Sep 15, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Okay, so that makes three right off the bat.
> 
> With official blessing we could find thrice as much with ease and that would almost double the ticket processing capability of the mainsite.



make that 4 lol, already spend 5-6hours on FA day (honestly still better than Facebook and whatever people use these days) just chatting with bored people. Though I can understand why they can't exactly just pick someone from a crowd and say "here ya go, take care off all this sensitive information :V "   
(Seriously though, as long as someone have a basic knowledge of the law and copyright, and don't go about power trippin' over anyone who ever looked at them wrong I don't see why it's so hard to staff up on the TT handlers)


----------



## Dragoncat (Sep 15, 2014)

If they take applications for volunteers on other sites, I dont see why they dont do it here D:


----------



## Socks the Fox (Sep 16, 2014)

Hell I'd be willing to go and spend a few days identifying TTs that have already been handled to clear them out. I'd also be happy to monitor the front page to take a ruler to the knuckles of the people that can't seem to rate their stuff properly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2014)

@people not rating their stuff, I post a comment saying what the rating should be and 9 times out of 10 they change it.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2014)

Most of the mods here aren't even mainsite mods, so we have less to deal with in terms of reports and such. So comparing the mainsite to the forums is moot.


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 18, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Are there really no volunteers who are displeased with the current state and thus dedicated to put the necessary effort into moderation duties?
> 
> Are they not accountable by removal from their position following misconduct?



Of COURSE there are volunteers. Probably plenty of them. The problem is not a lack of volunteers. It is a lack of approval of those volunteers.


----------



## ohtar (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel you guy's pain. 

I had a guy spend 7 whole hours in one day spamming my page with hate and flame over a picture I did, beating down myself and everyone who commented on the argument. 
It went from a simple 'i hate you because you're breathing' to slurs, insults, and eventual threats. The next day he had posted a graphic, if poorly drawn, death threat with myself clearly labeled. The picture is STILL up after almost a year, the ticket was never commented on whatsoever.

And yet the one time that I mentioned in a journal about a guy who was killing off adoptables, I got banned. 
Nowhere in it did I tell people to boycott or attack the guy. I never insulted him. I simply stated his intentions and the fact that he would likely buy people's characters without telling them what he was intending to use them for just in case some of my friends would get upset over people buying their art just to murder the characters. I try to log in the next day and I was told that I had instigated mob behavior, encouraged others to attack the guy, and stirred drama and thus wasn't allowed in for a while. I;m literally afraid to mention ANYONE in my journals now in case just saying a name or stating an opinion of someone will get me banned again.

I tried e-mailing in to see what the criteria was for drama since "this guy might upset you if you're not careful" ranks so very much higher on the sin scale than "stupid ***** I hope you die in a fire and I'm gonna scream swears at you all night then murder you in my gallery for all to see". I have yet to receive a reply from that too.

I gave up reporting things. One guy who's whole gallery was nothing but child porn actually was protected from people reporting him. Apparently admins saw people reporting the child porn as an act of harassment and any attempts to call him out could be seen as a bannable offense. 

I freaking give up. These rules make no sense if nobody will stick to them.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 26, 2014)

By the time these trouble tickets get through the imaginary child characters will be legal :V


----------



## MRGamer01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Went back to check on a ticket I had on cub porn.  Over a year now.  Hell, this Sunday it'll be a year and one month.  Another about art theft that's almost a year old now too.  Junk like this is why I won't report anything now.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 30, 2014)

Just discovered a 14 year old just favorited an adult submission and mine and is on a rampage with porn in their favorites. I almost didn't file a ticket at all.
Maybe something will get done before I'm at the age of retirement.

I probably shouldn't have bothered with making a ticket at all considering the obvious situation we have here and will continue to have. It's at that point where people on the mainsite *ARE* getting that mindset of "oh nothing is being enforced so do whatever"
Quite clearly cub porn is getting through and staying for very long periods of time among theft and some other things. It seems unless an admin personally sees it then the submission/content will stay unchecked forever.

Did I mention that this is bad?


----------

